
Counting bees with a Raspberry Pi - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/01/count-your-bees-with-this-raspberry-pi-project/
======
baobrien
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17103635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17103635)

The blog post the article is actually about:
[http://matpalm.com/blog/counting_bees/](http://matpalm.com/blog/counting_bees/)

------
ccnafr
Source:
[http://matpalm.com/blog/counting_bees/](http://matpalm.com/blog/counting_bees/)

Once again, mods don't replace the link to an obvious blog spam article just
because it's from TechCrunch.

------
crave_
I'd like to read this article but the GDPR consent collector is broken in so
many ways.

What does it mean to select an advertiser? Why doesn't select all work? If
techcrunch can display the page to me at first why do I have to give consent
still?

------
mat_kelcey
"The system looks at sets of pictures of the hive door taken every 10 seconds.
It then extrapolates out the background, assesses the objects that have moved
in the frame, and then counts the things that are likely to be bees."

"The Techcrunch article spamtastically plagiarises a BoingBoing article from
the day before (including misspelling the author's name) and complete and
utterly misunderstands the core technique"

------
readhn
amazing work on just pi!

